# Anticipation vs. Realization - which is better?



## ghenwa (Apr 10, 2012)

What I mean is, do you find that the anticipation is more exciting than the realization of an event? Does this have anything to do with type/functions?

I myself (xNTP) find that I get super excited during the buildup of an event but when it gets there I'm frustratingly apathetic. Thoughts?


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Realization. Then I can make conclusions, and get other things over with.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

There is a certain perfect amount of anticipation.

Without any, it's over too quickly. Too much anticipation, and I may have lost interest by the time realization arrives. I'd rather be closer to too little anticipation than too much, though.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

It's 50/50 split for me


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I say anticipation in most cases.


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Realisation.


----------

